# Remember those younger and much stupider days??



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: That is a great video . 

Oh, yeah, gotta love those old "great" ideas.

I'v had my share of really dumb ideas, but the only one that I really have proof of is this. This was me and Denny quite a few years ago when I was still really into jumping but didn't know anything about it _at all_.

Yes, that is a metal pipe tied up to 2 metal t-posts in the middle of the pasture with other horses loose around us...with a halter and lead rope only....and, of course, no helmet :lol:









ETA: If he had hung a leg like he almost did here, it would have killed us both .


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

hahahha!!! That was seriously hilarious. I thankfully have no pictures or vids illustrating stupid things I have done...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, Drum!! LOL! When I was a little kid with a tall horse, that was the only way I could get on him bareback. What was I thinking? I was thinking it was a great idea at the time.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, that's funny. Patient ole' guy, he is! He doesn't even look like he's paying any attention, haha! The little bop at the end is adorable.

But oh, yipes, the field jump! I would totally not be brave enough for that one.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Man does that give me flashbacks! My sister was a teeny thing (still at 30 w/3 kids under 3 she's 4'11" & maybe 90 lbs dripping wet) and when we were kids she rode a 16+ hh mare, she had that old mare drop her nose for a treat and got on that way all the time. 

I'm thankful most of my stupid moments weren't caught on video. There's one but it's not digital (thank goodness!) I was in a Showmanship class, couldn't find english boots small enough (I'd outgrown my jods) so I borrowed a pair that was about 3 sizes too big...my mare caught my heel as we were trotting away from the judge and I did an epic face plant....followed by an 8 yr old me cussing loud enough to be caught on tape. Boy did I get it for that one!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Laugh! It was one of those things that seems really cool when you think it through, thank God Salem is a sweetheart.. I can think a quite a few things that I've done that I'm really glad there are no pictures of! There is a video of me running barrels when I first started and Hickory fakes me out at the second. I fly off of him and take out the barrel with my head and he just leans over and licks me...I was furious! and everyone was laughing..It was probably my fault though.

MHF, that is too funny..I love those kind of stories.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright, DRUM.....you have to post the barrel video RIGHT NOW!!!:twisted:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Hahaha luckily we all learn from our mistakes ( most of the time)!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know if I want to see DR's head take out a barrel! ouch! I don't mind dumb , ,but pain and blood, ouw! I cringe


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You know I am a very cautious teenager o.o The stupidest thing I've ever done I think is ask Rebel to jump over an irrigation pipe that was barely even a foot off the ground. I've grown up with a lot of horror stories so I was always just kinda like....Yeahhhhhh no. lol I'm such a wuss I won't even jump into the water. Still scared of hitting the end of the water slides and won't even go on a zipline, still scared to pass other cars on the highway (And I've been driving for two years now, I'd rather stay behind the logging truck driving 20mph on a 55mph road then pass him )

Butttttt here's the story of my Moms younger/stupid days ;D

So she buys this unbroke arab/qh mare for $400 as her first horse. Never been around horses except pony rides before when she was little.

What does she do? Jump on the thing with a halter in an open field and rides right off. Yeah. First two rides were her running around like a mad woman. Bareback. Because she couldn't afford a saddle. 

And the first two years of owning that horse she rode in the bikelane of city traffic during rush hour. Bareback. Because she couldn't afford a saddle. And she would race her boyfriend's sister on her horse down crazy trails and jump whatever was in sight, plus she used to sneak onto the house construction sites and use the sand foundation as an arena. ;D

Oh, and did I mention she did all this without telling her parents? :rofl:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL Ohhhh no..I have that video tucked far, far, far away. It's even so old that it's on video camera that records on the little cassett tapes! When I get frustrated with my riding I would dig out that video and watch it about twenty times until we were crying laughing so hard...It is hilarious to see how bad you suck at something when you first start, and I mean I was awful. I had never seriously run barrels and poor Hickory hadn't either...I don't even know how I could upload it from the little tape. If I can figure out how I MIGHT be able to swallow my pride...lol no blood in the video, a severly bruised ego, but I did get back on and finish my run. 

SorrelHorse, you have GOT to zipline if you get the chance. I did it last summer and was terrified. I'm ridiculously scared of heights and thought I was going to pass out when I got to the little landing at the top (had to climb a telephone like pole 100ft to get there) but I LOVED it. SO much fun..

I was NOT a cautious teenager when it came to horses. You told me I couldn't do something and I was going to show you I could! I wasn't afraid of any horse and would do anything, now I find that the ground is a little harder than it used to be and I don't bounce back as quick. Dislocating and breaking my elbow sobered me up pretty quick..and that was from being cocky and done while standing still..lol Yes, I am that talented.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you can, and should, take the video in and pay to have it converted to digital format. I dont' know the cost, but places like Kits Cameras do it.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL oh Lord..I might actually have to go do it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

See, now I need to find a place around here that can do stuff like that. We've got so much stuff on old VHS tapes that really need to be put onto disc before we lose it.

I don't suppose anyone knows of a nationwide store that might be in my area that offers that service??


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Found these and laughed..More often than not I had two accomplices..Sierra and Holly

This is usually how mine and Sierra's friendship works out...Frenemies.


















and the three nerds..


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh yes Amber, Holly, and I always getting into something and worry about the outcome later. So thankful we have grown a lot since then.

Also, I HAVE SEEN THE VIDEO HAHAHA! Funnest thing ever! What was it we all picked on you about it for a while, I think it was Barrel Wrestler  haha

I love you Snanders and have had so much fun getting into the good and the bad with you!!!

Thank the lord none of my bad ideas have been caught on video or picture, at least that I know of. It would not surprise me if Amber had something good hidden away just to get me in the future with  she is that kind of friend  hahaha!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, yeah..You all called me that for weeks..

:twisted: lol Oh I do...I do have some funny pictures of you..hehe

I have no idea how one of us haven't ended up in the hospital from our great ideas.., besides that one incident with my dislocated and cracked elbow, that wasn't a big deal though...We've sure cooked up some trouble in our days though lol


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh Pinky, I have some good ones too 

Love,
Thumb

p.s. these are the not so bad ones so I think I will share  --->these are also pretty old!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

****! I had forgotten about a lot of those..I've never even seen the second one..Those have to be at least 3 or so years old..

That cow picture is amazing though, I wanted him SOO freaking bad. 










My socks are amazing here..I don't care what anyone says..


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> .....plus she used to sneak onto the house construction sites and use the sand foundation as an arena. ;D
> 
> Oh, and did I mention she did all this without telling her parents? :rofl:


OMG that so reminded me of when the MASSIVE church was being built by my parents place, my friend and I went and rode in the foundation (?) part of the church. It was like a 5 ft. deep hole and not very wide from what I remember, and ran the whole outside wall of the church. I was riding my sisters horse and we were loping the whole "course" well, to this day don't know exactly how my sister's horse managed this but she jumped straight up and out of this foundation. Somehow I managed to stay on but all I could do was laugh!!! 

Oh BTW do no tell my sister that I did this!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL, when I was a youth, me & my friend would sneak out at night on our horses & go rip up nice lawns owned by people we didn't like. We were pretty bad.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> ****! I had forgotten about a lot of those..I've never even seen the second one..Those have to be at least 3 or so years old..
> 
> That cow picture is amazing though, I wanted him SOO freaking bad.
> 
> ...


That's one seriously uphill horse you got there Amber.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

i have not reached the point where i can say "in my younger days" i am still doing stupid things like standing on my horse and instead of going under his neck i go under his stomach!!! i also have some really WEIRD ways of getting on bareback-dont even get me started!!


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

I remember riding my horse thru the Wendys Drive thru in town, and sitting at the red lights waiting to turn with the other cars...it was a hoot back then 
Every chance I got I was racing someone, and always won 
Those were the days...care free, and fearless!!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

LOL, :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:The picture of you sitting in Sierrams back with the saddle is HILARIOUS!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wanted to know what it felt like


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> I wanted to know what it felt like


:rofl::rofl: So, tell me, what did it feel like?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol she felt squished when she tried to buck me off and I didn't go anywhere but down on top of her..


----------

